# GeForce GTX 480 Supports 4-way SLI?



## btarunr (Apr 8, 2010)

Soon after EVGA laid its hands on stocks of GeForce GTX 480 graphics cards, it claims from an internal test that 4-way SLI is possible on the reference design GTX 480 graphics cards. The GTX 480 was advertised to work with up to two more of its kind in 3-way SLI, in NVIDIA's presentations to the press. EVGA's feat of running four GTX 480 cards was possible on its X58 Classified 4-way SLI motherboard, which has room for four graphics cards, and a special SLI bridge that connects to four NVIDIA graphics cards with two SLI interconnect bridges each. EVGA released a special-edition GeForce GTX 285 4-way SLI ready graphics card to go with the motherboard. 

The EVGA X58 Classified 4-way SLI isn't the only motherboard to support 4-way SLI, the recently released EVGA Classified SR2 also ships with the special SLI bridge. No other motherboard vendor released a 4-way bridge, yet. EVGA demonstrated the 4-way SLI setup with a run of Unigine Heaven, although it did not give away any performance numbers. 4-way SLI is not to be confused with Quad-SLI, which is also a four-GPU SLI configuration, but involves a 2-way SLI connection between two dual-GPU graphics cards (such as GeForce 9800 GX2, GTX 295, MARS). Any SLI-supportive motherboard supports Quad-SLI. 



 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 8, 2010)

Must be fun to cool. Specially the two in the middle.


----------



## KainXS (Apr 8, 2010)

I was looking for info on this, what PSU did they use to power this system.


----------



## va4leo (Apr 8, 2010)

BENCHMARKS PLEASE!! ROFL


----------



## btarunr (Apr 8, 2010)

KainXS said:


> I was looking for info on this, what PSU did they use to power this system.



Probably EVGA's own Classified SR2. 1200W continuous, 1500W peak.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 8, 2010)

It makes since for folding but if you would spend that kind of money I would say why not watercool them. Also 4 way SLI would not scale well. Just like 4 way Crossfire sucks for everything but E-peen. Folding doesn't need an SLI bridge and it would do fine with the standard tri-SLI bridge when you want to fire it up for gaming.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 8, 2010)

I doubt for its target buyer scaling matters. If adding the fourth card results in 5 more frames per second in a performance competition, it will be bought.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 8, 2010)

btarunr said:


> I doubt for its target buyer scaling matters. If adding the fourth card results in 5 more frames per second in a performance competition, it will be bought.



That is rather pessimistic. Watercooling and overclocking three cards would yield much higher frames and higher benches. Four has no relevance unless you are folding. People that like to spend large sums of money care about performance too. There are always the ignorant too. Like those who buy a 5970 to run one 1680x1050 LCD.


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 8, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> That is rather pessimistic. Watercooling and overclocking three cards would yield much higher frames and higher benches. Four has no relevance unless you are folding. People that like to spend large sums of money care about performance too. There are always the ignorant too. Like those who buy a 5970 to run one 1680x1050 LCD.



And yet, watercooling and overclocking four of them will yield even higher benches, which I suspect was btarunr's point.


----------



## csendesmark (Apr 8, 2010)

This is sick


----------



## btarunr (Apr 8, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> That is rather pessimistic. Watercooling and overclocking three cards would yield much higher frames and higher benches.



I'm talking about after one has water-cooled and overclocked three cards to their max, and adding a fourth card (and water-cooling and overclocking) is going to give him that slight boost that makes him top a leaderboard. There will be takers for it.


----------



## gumpty (Apr 8, 2010)

First pic is a different setup to the other two. Different cooler for the CPU and different power cables to the 480s. Just pointing it out. EDIT: Also different ram and different power connectors to CPU. All this means, though, is that they set the system up at least twice with slightly different gear; it doesn't mean they didn't do it.

Man I would love to hear that thing running. Those fans cooling the middle two GPUs will be earning their keep.


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 8, 2010)

packet said:


> not some noob running heaven benchie



So EVGA is a noob running heaven benchie ? Troll much ?


----------



## btarunr (Apr 8, 2010)

packet said:


> I SMELL BULLSHIT and coming from techpowerup im a little disappointed...im pretty sure Nvidia would release this not some noob running heaven benchie



At first I was just as skeptical but seeing these pictures come from Jacob at EVGA, I'm taking them at face value. It is plausible.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 8, 2010)

packet said:


> why would you pull a stunt like this and not show a gpu-z saying there linked? (proof)
> 
> why not sub a 3Dmark (proof)
> why not showing precision (proof)
> ...



if you are going to troll, i suggest doing it on another forum. BTA works hard to bring the news and does a very good job at it. Please keep comments like the one above to yourself or ask in a different manner


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 8, 2010)

packet said:


> why would you pull a stunt like this and not show a gpu-z saying there linked? (proof)
> 
> why not sub a 3Dmark (proof)
> why not showing precision (proof)
> ...



Easy now.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 8, 2010)

packet said:


> why would you pull a stunt like this and not show a gpu-z saying there linked? (proof)
> 
> why not sub a 3Dmark (proof)
> why not showing precision (proof)
> ...



Aren't thee quick to judge?
shadedshu:shadedshu


----------



## cronicash (Apr 8, 2010)

Need to see more proof imo. They said the same with standard gtx285 being capable of going 4 way. Also being told its only drivers prohibiting us from using such config and that nvidia/ evga want to pull another poor marketing act by releasing 4 way specific variations. 

Capable or not, are we (the general consumer) going to be able to take advantage of this without having to fork out hundreds more just to have this capability legitimately available?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 8, 2010)

cronicash said:


> Need to see more proof imo. They said the same with standard gtx285 being capable of going 4 way. Also being told its only drivers prohibiting us from using such config and that nvidia/ evga want to pull another poor marketing act by releasing 4 way specific variations.
> 
> Capable or not, are we (the general consumer) going to be able to take advantage of this without having to fork out hundreds more just to have this capability legitimately available?



you make a good point. if you are going to pay the big money for these cards then they should work in 4-way SLI BUT are you ever going to need it? The heat would be horrible and you would need a VERY power PSU to use all 4.


----------



## gumpty (Apr 8, 2010)

cronicash said:


> Capable or not, are we (the general consumer) going to be able to take advantage of this without having to fork out hundreds more just to have this capability legitimately available?



If someone is going to pay for 4-way SLI at ever-decreasing returns then I doubt they'd be too worried about paying a few hundred more for gear that'll definitely work.


----------



## cronicash (Apr 8, 2010)

Im currently running 4x 5870 off one psu (1500 strider). Very much considering the 4x gtx480, but it has to be for substantial performance gain, as that i haven't yet seen. To add a second psu would just be a nightmare imo. Would prefer a 2kw psu lol, i dont see me getting one of those too soon. Personally i would be more likely to look at their cards if they got the power and heat down a tad.....


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 8, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> ... BUT are you ever going to need it? The heat would be horrible and you would need a VERY power PSU to use all 4.



If you're a huge folder. If I had the money to fold, I'd definitely go out of my way to get the best, plus I could save money on heating my house.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 8, 2010)

My god imagine the heat from the back of the cards,toast anyone.Looks impressive but the heat and noise must be amazing.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 8, 2010)

soo much heat expect atleast 90% of these cards to come back on RMA aleast 2-3 times


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 8, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> If you're a huge folder. If I had the money to fold, I'd definitely go out of my way to get the best, plus I could save money on heating my house.



LOL!! yea this could be a good space heater buy yes i understand it would probly fold like no other!



cronicash said:


> Im currently running 4x 5870 off one psu (1500 strider). Very much considering the 4x gtx480, but it has to be for substantial performance gain, as that i haven't yet seen. To add a second psu would just be a nightmare imo. Would prefer a 2kw psu lol, i dont see me getting one of those too soon. Personally i would be more likely to look at their cards if they got the power and heat down a tad.....



If i was you, i would just stick to the 5870s due to heat and power consumption. i dont think you would get any better performance but only benches will tell


----------



## btarunr (Apr 8, 2010)

cronicash said:


> Need to see more proof imo. They said the same with standard gtx285 being capable of going 4 way.



Uh no, they never said standard GTX 285 could do that, which is why they came up with special GTX 285 Classified cards that could.


----------



## cronicash (Apr 8, 2010)

Scuttlebutt is that nVidia is looking into 4-way SLI as an extension, since more MOBOs are becoming four-slot capable. As of now, though, you have to have a specially-designed set of BIOSs to support the extra interrupts the PCIe controller needs and the teaming coordination across four seperate slots (Quad currently only uses two, and of course three for Tri-SLI).


----------



## iamverysmart (Apr 8, 2010)

If you're using it for folding, isn't the 480 more energy efficient then the 5870?


----------



## xaira (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## Nicksterr (Apr 8, 2010)

So, nvidia already has a very limited amount of these cards produced for distribution, and here you have a vendor hogging 4 puppies for sh1ts? Wow, good stuff.


----------



## Dark_Webster (Apr 8, 2010)

Aren't my eyes decieving me? A toaster installed on a PC? Commodities 



Seriously, who would buy such a set?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 8, 2010)

Dark_Webster said:


> Seriously, who would buy such a set?



I'd like to think of the stupidly rich enthusiasts that have a massive boner for folding.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 8, 2010)

va4leo said:


> BENCHMARKS PLEASE!! ROFL





tigger said:


> My god imagine the heat from the back of the cards,toast anyone.Looks impressive but the heat and noise must be amazing.





Bo$$ said:


> soo much heat expect atleast 90% of these cards to come back on RMA aleast 2-3 times





just 5 loops of benchmarks you throw away last three cards and smell some hot dog


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Apr 8, 2010)

Really, It would take a few minutes to press print screen on a bench result, place on mspaint, and upload it to an image host. (or in 3dmark's case, upload an orb, or a GPUz verification)

vs several minutes spent in changing the CPU cooler, and taking pics of it.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 8, 2010)

cronicash said:


> Scuttlebutt is that nVidia is looking into 4-way SLI as an extension, since more MOBOs are becoming four-slot capable. As of now, though, you have to have a specially-designed set of BIOSs to support the extra interrupts the PCIe controller needs and the teaming coordination across four seperate slots (Quad currently only uses two, and of course three for Tri-SLI).



4-way CrossFire capable motherboards have been around for close to half a decade. So those issues are long ironed out.


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 8, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> That is rather pessimistic. Watercooling and overclocking three cards would yield much higher frames and higher benches. Four has no relevance unless you are folding. People that like to spend large sums of money care about performance too. There are always the ignorant too. Like those who buy a 5970 to run one 1680x1050 LCD.



It depends.

For gaming, some of us demand a certain _level_ of performance.  Me, I know for a fact one of my cards can easily handle my native res without breaking a sweat . . . but I can't settle for anything less than _x_ FPS at my native res . . . and I also prefer to game with all the eye candy on, too . . . I'm just a bit goofy like that.

Do I know multi-GPU doesn't scale well?  Yerp.  Does it also depend heavily on the game?  Yerp.  Does it have more of an imp0act at higher res and with the eye candy enabled more than not? Yerp.  Does it bother me that some might consider it a waste?  Not at all.

But. Unlike most others, I also put my GPUs to work when I'm not at home or gaming . . . F@H keeps them busy.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 8, 2010)

that would rape 3DMARK i wanna see what that would pull in it def would knock ATI from 1st place


----------



## Zubasa (Apr 8, 2010)

Live OR Die said:


> that would rape 3DMARK i wanna see what that would pull in it def would knock ATI from 1st place


That only happens if both are at stock. 
Both of us knows that benchers rately leave their cards at stock.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 8, 2010)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Must be fun to cool. Specially the two in the middle.



My immediate thought as well.  Actually there are three with the fan completely blocked.

2000w of PSU needed and probably a min of two 360mm radiators and two or three pumps for proper cooling via water.


----------



## gumpty (Apr 8, 2010)

Sasqui said:


> My immediate thought as well.  Actually there are three with the fan completely blocked.
> 
> 2000w of PSU needed and probably a min of two 360mm radiators and two or three pumps for proper cooling via water.



Na, the PCBs have that cutout in the PCB, so the top card (closest to CPU) will still get a little bit of cool air through that.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 8, 2010)

OMG Evga is B@llZors for even trying this, the heat the heat the heat holy reactor of a power supply, this is more stupid than my setup Evga is 1am3
Fanboi out-

Ok, seriously less than 1% of users will use a 4x SLI/CF setup and those that don't use it don't understand why they do it(not to grill hotdogs).


----------



## mdm-adph (Apr 8, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'd like to think of the stupidly rich enthusiasts that have a massive boner for folding.



Who live in a house with no heater, in the Antarctic.


----------



## mab1376 (Apr 8, 2010)

That's so ridiculous! Only cost $2k just for you gfx cards. 



mdm-adph said:


> Who live in a house with no heater, in the Antarctic.



Or someone with a shit-ton on LN2


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 8, 2010)

gumpty said:


> Na, the PCBs have that cutout in the PCB, so the top card (closest to CPU) will still get a little bit of cool air through that.



LOL, about 1 sq inch worth.


----------



## Binge (Apr 8, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Probably EVGA's own Classified SR2. 1200W continuous, 1500W peak.



Looking at the picture they used 2 different PSUs.  I recognize modular connectors from an Antec quattro 1200W, and a Corsair HX1000W.


----------



## rodneyhchef (Apr 8, 2010)

The SLI bridge connector doesn't look right. Why does the 'bottom' card have two connections and the one above it only have one? Surely it should be the other way around? Unless they are connected out of sequence? (1-2, 2-4, 4-3 maybe?) I guess we now know why the PCBs for these have extra vent holes in the back.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 8, 2010)

rodneyhchef said:


> The SLI bridge connector doesn't look right. Why does the 'bottom' card have two connections and the one above it only have one? Surely it should be the other way around?



Because it's an SLI of two SLI arrays.





In 3-way SLI:






With Quad-SLI:






So 4-way SLI is implemented like Quad-SLI, albeit over four physical cards. In that 4-way SLI pic, card 1 and card 2 are like GPU1 and GPU2 of card 1, while card 3 and card 4 are like GPU1 and GPU2 of card 2. So the two sub-arrays are linked.


----------



## gumpty (Apr 8, 2010)

Sasqui said:


> LOL, about 1 sq inch worth.



Yep. Those fans will be working like mad to draw in enough air. I feel sorry for them. Did they deserve this fate?


----------



## Mescalamba (Apr 8, 2010)

They run at 50% of clocks and 0.7V right? Cause otherwise you could really use it as toaster..


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 8, 2010)

gumpty said:


> Yep. Those fans will be working like mad to draw in enough air. I feel sorry for them. Did they deserve this fate?



From all I've heard about their development and dealings with TMSC, they brought it on themselves.  It does suck for the industry as a whole.

Interesting how chip design sounds a lot like software design, which share similarities with legislation and sausage making.  It ain't pretty.


----------



## MicroUnC (Apr 8, 2010)

Al Gore would love to see that, lol jk


----------



## gumpty (Apr 8, 2010)

Sasqui said:


> From all I've heard about their development and dealings with TMSC, they brought it on themselves.  It does suck for the industry as a whole.
> 
> Interesting how chip design sounds a lot like software design, which share similarities with legislation and sausage making.  It ain't pretty.



I think you might have misread my post. I feel sorry for the fans that have to move that much air, not so much for Nvidia themselves. I also feel sorry for the consumers out there that don't get to benefit from a price-war this time around.

Yet.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 8, 2010)

yer heat would suck they would need to be watercooled, when evga made 4ways sli i dont think they thought much about air cooling, even 3way sli u can cook eggs and bacon

I was bored


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2010)

wow... like in my thread about this last night,

let me reemphasize on a few things already discussed...



Fitseries3 said:


> they are designed to handle the heat.
> just because you have never had a video card with that much heat output doesnt mean that its bad.





Fitseries3 said:


> anyone that can afford 4 of these cards can most likely afford the water setup to keep them cool





Fitseries3 said:


> yes a single gtx480 CAN draw UP TO 320watts but thats not realistic.
> 
> 280watts is what would be considered MAX realistic for single card mode.
> 
> when in SLI the load of the cards are reduced so all 4 cards probably dont draw more than 600-800watts MAX at MAX res and under a really heavy load.





Fitseries3 said:


> the cards have vent holes in the pcb and they arent 100% blocked.
> 
> they are just like any other nvidia card. the area around the fan is slanted to allow for airflow.
> 
> sure its less than a single gpu but its not completely blocked as you say





now that said...

anyone who was willing to take the time to look for the source on this one might find the answer to why there is no results posted and a few other things...

read for yourself

https://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=284389


----------



## inferKNOX (Apr 8, 2010)

ASUS has done a few of this prototype GPU/etc stuff and it looks like EVGA is joining in these days.
Having that in a chassis however will have it turn to molten metal half way through the boot screen though, not to mention burn you wall socket, cables in the wall, maybe even house down from the power draw. LOL!
I'm sure when you just switch on the PC it must hum like a generator from the power flowing through it because of these! XD


----------



## lism (Apr 8, 2010)

That is some 1000 watts of GPU power.


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 8, 2010)

The actual PSU didn't fit in the frame, so it was outside off camera.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 8, 2010)

http://www.overclock.net/graphics-cards-general/703474-cyberpowerpc-crazy-project-quad-sli-gtx.html


More.


----------



## popswala (Apr 8, 2010)

They mind as well start makin' pci-e higher then 16x.

Why the heck do they insist on puttin the power plugs on that side and not the end to easily run the wires to a cable-management whole? all the cards I ever bought had it on the end and not the side. Watercooling would b better since they're stacked and blocks the fan. the covers aren't true to actually work better then they could. like being completely sealed and sucking in air from the fan and the end of the card. 

It does look pretty sweet. Like a huge brick sittin' there. Not for me tho. I have better things to spend money on. As long as a card can play games and make it look good that I'll enjoy playin'. I'm happy. Now gettin four of these and I can't do any futuristic holographic stuff from the movies. eh!


----------



## btarunr (Apr 8, 2010)

popswala said:


> They mind as well start makin' pci-e higher then 16x.



Why? No graphics card gets bottlenecked by x16.


----------



## Cleorina (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow... 4 Way SLI... Cool... My next Room Heater upgrade...


----------



## aCeFr3aK (Apr 8, 2010)

how can they breath haha, the two in the middle must be cooking


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 8, 2010)

would be a nice beachmark settup but dont see the point of having a fish smoker in your room


----------



## dumo (Apr 8, 2010)

From Shamino single card  http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=663


----------



## HalfAHertz (Apr 8, 2010)

At first i thought this was some preview for the upcoming Quadro cards or some preview of an Nvidia super computer, but then I remembered that they usually have only 1 video output and don't need sli...Damn this is truly the epiphany of performance


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 8, 2010)

dumo said:


> From Shamino single card  http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=663
> 
> 
> http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/9089/32149.jpg



can i say from a single card thats OVERCLOCKED


----------



## jasper1605 (Apr 8, 2010)

dumo said:


> From Shamino single card  http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=663
> 
> 
> http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/9089/32149.jpg



can those really OC that well? I'm assuming that's a WC card but even still that's nearly an 80% increase on the core clocks.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Apr 8, 2010)

It comes from k1nkg1n cooling, who are famous for their LN2 pots


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 8, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> can those really OC that well? I'm assuming that's a WC card but even still that's nearly an 80% increase on the core clocks.



Thats on LN2, water cooling might get you around 800MHz - 850MHz depending on the volts.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Apr 9, 2010)

After 30 minutes of use, the cards melt into a single unit for easy removal.


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Apr 9, 2010)

I can imagine how hot they must run next to each other like that but hell it must be overkill.


----------



## Bundy (Apr 9, 2010)

Is it safe to assume that this _will_ run crysis?

Seriously though, understanding that for some people, $ vs FPS is irrelevant is one thing but what games/applications would _noticeably_ benefit from this? I'm old and slow so I only need FPS to exceed 60 or so. How fast do top guns need their FPS?

To me this looks good for benchmarks though.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 9, 2010)

tbh it just looks epic to see those four cards crammed together.  Epic as in omg i can't believe the things didn't melt the second the pc came on lol


----------



## SetsunaFZero (Apr 9, 2010)

SK-1 said:


> The actual PSU didn't fit in the frame, so it was outside off camera.



hahaha  thats a good one  
the electricity  meter must be rotating like hell


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 9, 2010)

*Multi Card configs, I spit on them.*

Most users would only run 1 card anyhow, Multi Card Configs are still a moot point. My thinking at the time SLI came about, NV thought of saying why not force users to require 2 by making our TWIMTBP games run like crap on a single card.  Also no user should require to run a watercooling loop under stock configurations when having multicard configs, only time that should be required is when pushing them beyond stock clocks, just like non factory Air coolers.  TBH cards are getting ridiculous in size and heat production. I think cards in a stock configuration should only require a Single Slot Cooler and then if you really want to push then a 2x slot and or watercooling, like back during the days of the Radeon 9700 Pro.


----------



## newconroer (Apr 9, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> That is rather pessimistic. Watercooling and overclocking three cards would yield much higher frames and higher benches. Four has no relevance unless you are folding. People that like to spend large sums of money care about performance too. There are always the ignorant too. Like those who buy a 5970 to run one 1680x1050 LCD.



Maybe four has no relevance, but then neither does three, or even possibly two for 90% of 3d applications currently available. But I would imagine anyone bothering to use more than two 480s, would be aimed more or less at number and performance crunching, which would of course include 3dMark, other synthetics/folding etc. 

Either way, you'd have to over volt the cards to enable overclocking that returns any significant or noticeable performance difference, and then you'd be resorting to better cooling.

But how exactly do you fit full face water blocks onto multiple GPUs that are slotted in each adjacent PCI-E lane?

That would be a seriously long motherboard.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 10, 2010)

This sucks. Now you have to pick second best performance if you want to fit a sound card, cause what's a top rig without good sound? Pointless that's what.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Apr 10, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> This sucks. Now you have to pick second best performance if you want to fit a sound card, cause what's a top rig without good sound? Pointless that's what.



Hello, the 90s called. They want their sound cardz back!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 10, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGZcafP0kIM


----------



## TAViX (Apr 10, 2010)

4 cards works, but you only got 3 cards acceleration. 1 card is put there just to heat up the other three.

Anyways, 4 cards on the mobo, leaves 0(ZERO) room for extra components (sound cards, TV tuners, SCSI, USB 3.0 adapters, etc, etc). I suppose you need to crossfire or SLI or whatever 2PSU's in order to run those, hehehe!!


----------



## HalfAHertz (Apr 10, 2010)

TAViX said:


> 4 cards works, but you only got 3 cards acceleration. 1 card is put there just to heat up the other three.
> 
> Anyways, 4 cards on the mobo, leaves 0(ZERO) room for extra components (sound cards, TV tuners, SCSI, USB 3.0 adapters, etc, etc). I suppose you need to crossfire or SLI or whatever 2PSU's in order to run those, hehehe!!



See, now if that was true, then 2 295s in sli would lose to a 3-sli 280 config, but it does marginally better... so 4 is indeed better than 3 
Sorry for the Toms reference, couldn't find something more respectable.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 10, 2010)

Crysis 200 fps right? at 1280x1024?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 19, 2010)

4 way sli does not work on the GTX480 at the moment it mite never its up to nvidia and there drivers


----------

